# Instinctive shooting



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I put a new 9mm in the lineup recently. I have not had the time to hit the range with it, but wanted to get acquainted with the controls and the trigger.
I dug out my Laser lyte training cartridge and played around in the shop with it.
If I aim careful I can put the laser dot (which is projected when the striker is released) right on target.
The interesting thing is if I look at the intended target and not the sights I am exponentially faster and only slightly less accurate. I think I have heard of this referred to as point shooting. I will definitely take this technique to the range.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I think that's called 'point-and-shoot'. Saw an article awhile back about P&S training for one of the gov't alphabet outfits using P&S out to 30(?) feet.

I don't practice nearly enough, so am inaccurate at any range by any method.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a technique which only works after lots and lots of practice.

And you have to maintain the skill by continually practicing.
.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's a technique which only works after lots and lots of practice.
> 
> And you have to maintain the skill by continually practicing.
> .


I am with you on this Steve. With the Laserlyte training cartridge I can practice in the man cave daily and get the skills sharpened, and when time permits, make some steel plates ring in a rapid sort of rhythm.
GW


----------



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

I like the idea you shared. I have a Bersa trp9c on order it hasn't got here yet. I am planning to get a laser rd and doing a lot of dry firing. And really getting accustomed to the new gun before actually carrying or going to the range.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Back when I was about 40 yrs old and started needing reading glasses I started point shooting or instinct shooting in earnest.I couldnt see my sights without the glasses.I never carried reading glasses and really had no choice.Every year at requal they would stress point shooting at the 3 to 7 yard phases of the course of fire.It really isnt all that hard.Your grip and trigger technique have to be solid,but otherwise its like pointing your finger.If you point a finger at a point across the room and then sight down your arm you will be damn close.The gun merely has to become an extension of your finger.I still never use my sights with any of my "carry" guns,I dont have tight "target groups" but never miss a body or head shot with a silhouette type target,out to 10 yds or so.I once shot a mouse at about 30 ft with my S&W mod 60,no sights.When we transitioned from revolver to semi auto,they had us put a silhouette target up backwards so we had a large blank target.Then they would call out "2 shots,upper right" "3 upper left" and so on.You were expected to not use sights.It was a very good confidence building exercise.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've had the opportunity to shoot these paint bullets. With another shooting back. Don't think I used the sights at all. 
THis is just an online video of something similar.


----------

